# Happy New Year from The Barney



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry this is late, I'm finally putting him back in his box. I can't get his voice out of my head!........Barney


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How cute!

Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Your pup does not seem overly impressed! Goldens are so patient with us whacky humans!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh goodness, that's adorable! Thanks for adding a smile and chuckle to my morning.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Barney And Pawrents!. 
Barney, please don't pack him away, keep him next to your other friends, he's cute!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Happy New Year Barney And Pawrents!.
> Barney, please don't pack him away, keep him next to your other friends, he's cute!.


But Auntie Swishy, I can't take it anymore! He's making me crazy!!........The Barney


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> But Auntie Swishy, I can't take it anymore! He's making me crazy!!........The Barney


Take his batteries out, and let him rest till next year!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I took the batteries out and covered him with a towel but he is still singing, In the box for him!........Barney (and Frank)


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

swishywagga said:


> Take his batteries out, and let him rest till next year!


See above comment.........Frank (Don't know how to edit)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, maybe he should go into hibernation till next Christmas then!!.


----------

